# Till death do us part



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Till death do us part. 
I do not know of any other way of loving my dog. If there is, then maybe I am loving my dog on the wrong way. Hope there are more loving homes for those dogs who need them than people who can not keep this promise.

I have a dear friend I met on this forum, she has 6 dogs. No she is not a breeder, she is just a loving mom to these dogs. And there are many here like her, big failures, but ones with a huge heart, we know them as foster failures. Thank you so much for that. Thank you for fostering and failing to give a dog you fostered away. I know the promise you made to that dog "Till death do us part" will be kept this time. You are so precious to this world.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love your posts!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

gold4me said:


> I love your posts!!!!!


Me too, you're a very special lady x


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

We have been foster failures. It has bothered me because so many dogs need just a little time to find the right home for them. We ended up with 7 dogs and 3 cats. We took an 8th we swore we would send off when it was the right time. And me, the big man of the house was heart broken. And I know we couldn't have 8. And I know Gucci went to a great home. But that was my dog. They become mine when they are waiting for me to come in from work on top of the stairs wagging and barking. 
I have such a respect for those that do what I can't. 
Because they were relatively close in age, the real pain came years later when we started to lose them. In one year I think we buried 5 pets. And I'll never become the least little bit callous or accepting of the end of life. 
3 kids and 10 pets in a 1500sq ft home, it was the greatest time of my life. I often think how we pulled that off


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy's Mom*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Till death do us part.
> I do not know of any other way of loving my dog. If there is, then maybe I am loving my dog on the wrong way. Hope there are more loving homes for those dogs who need them than people who can not keep this promise.
> 
> I have a dear friend I met on this forum, she has 6 dogs. No she is not a breeder, she is just a loving mom to these dogs. And there are many here like her, big failures, but ones with a huge heart, we know them as foster failures. Thank you so much for that. Thank you for fostering and failing to give a dog you fostered away. I know the promise you made to that dog "Till death do us part" will be kept this time. You are so precious to this world.


Absolutely agree with you!!!
Sam Hill, you are a very special dog angel!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sam Hill, I don't think I could foster for that very reason. I become attached very quickly. When I was making the argument for getting Charlie to my husband I said it was because I was way too attached to Duke and it would be good for Duke to not have so much of my focus on him. My husband agreed to bring in Charlie. Boy did I fool myself. My focus/love for Duke is in no way diminished and I now feel the same way about Charlie. They are they same age and I dread the day when I will lose either one of them. I try to stay in the moment, but sometimes it's hard not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------

